# I want to get a second bird... a green cheek!



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

I love my tiel Lil' Rascal but I've also been wanting a green cheek. I didn't even know green cheek conures existed until sometime after I got Lil' Rascal. I'm not very familiar with GCC, but they seem so cool! 2 birds max for me though. It won't be for several months before I get a GCC. Even though I wish I could get one now! 

I would be getting another separate cage of course, but who here has a cockatiel and also a GCC?

I stumbled upon this youtube video. That is CRAZY that they would allow a parakeet and GCC to be together when that parakeet appears to be harassing the heck out of the GCC. That is a disaster waiting to happen if you ask me: http://youtu.be/Nywapg2xU28


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

GCC are very funny, but I know they can be very nippy/aggressive. I have a Crimson-belly and a Cockatiel who get along great. I guess it would just be the birds, but my two are also still babies and were introduced to each other as babies.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Reptar is a bit of a jerk to my tiels. Even big bad Bird is scared featherless by this little demonic rainbow fuzzball. My conure's cage is on the opposite side of the room, but with fully flighted birds, this poses no separation. I allow it after watching them over an extended period of time, but theres no trust in letting them even be within a few feet of one another. Reptar was raised around my tiels from a younger age than most and they still have a lot of personal bubble squabbles. They don't harass one another without reason, and I've never seen any issues between them that gave the impression that they were trying to hurt one another. 

If I even leave the room for a second, Reptar comes with me. People might say I'm wrong for even letting them be as close as they are, but it really comes down to the situation and the individual birds. Tiels are pretty big push overs, GCCs tend to be more bird aggressive. Mine can be in the same vicinity, but only because they have so much room to not be near each other otherwise. I trust mine, but its like the people who raise tigers and lions as cubs. You can pretend all you want that everything is going to be okay, but you are never going to be sure. 

GCCs are one of the coolest birds ever though, I'm officially in love with them. The degree of circus clown in such a tiny body is hilarious. If you do decide to get one, you really won't regret it. They're just so different from cockatiels, in so many ways. They're a great second bird type to get if you're looking to branch out.

For that video though, lol, man, if I was that GCC, I would give the parakeet a nice solid nip to the face so that it'd leave me alone! Seems like its being so pestering!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

I too, would have nipped that annoying parakeet in the butt!

Well, all I have to say is... I would certainly be used to the the GCC being nippy!... because my tiel is VERY nippy LOL and he actually bites hard! 

I am soooo excited to get a GCC. I love that it would be different from my tiel. Right now I take my til everywhere with me. After I get my GCC... I will be taking around 2 birds hehe  

I am only worried about one thing though, I of course would not house them in the same cage... but during the day they would be together since neither would ever be in their cages (they have the entire house to play in and fully flighted). A distant family member of mine keeps his GCC and 2 cockatiels in the same large cage during the day but separates them at night. That isn't safe I told him! 

I wish I was wealthy, didn't have to work or worry about money and just spend the entire day playing with my birds. I would never get bored LOL.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

One weird thing I noticed though is that GCCs use the size SMALL in flightsuits whereas cockatiels use the size MEDIUM. Why is this?? I thought GCC were basically the same size as cockatiels? As least that is what it looks like to me when I am holding a GCC? Of course, I never held one next to a tiel before to be able to compare.

http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/size-chart.html

I would be getting my GCC a flighuit as my tiel already has one so I can take him places with my tiel


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

conures were the reason i wanted birds in the first place. lol, but they were too expensive so i got my tiels. I still want one, but my 2 birds are enough for me.

the bird place i used to go to had a gcc and it would do all kinds of tricks like rolling over and playing dead and it was so cute


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> One weird thing I noticed though is that GCCs use the size SMALL in flightsuits whereas cockatiels use the size MEDIUM. Why is this?? I thought GCC were basically the same size as cockatiels? As least that is what it looks like to me when I am holding a GCC? Of course, I never held one next to a tiel before to be able to compare.
> 
> http://www.flightquarters.com/bird-diapers/size-chart.html
> 
> I would be getting my GCC a flighuit as my tiel already has one so I can take him places with my tiel


For comparison my GCC is 67 grams... My tiel is a big girl at 124 grams!!


Pippitha said:


> conures were the reason i wanted birds in the first place. lol, but they were too expensive so i got my tiels. I still want one, but my 2 birds are enough for me.
> 
> the bird place i used to go to had a gcc and it would do all kinds of tricks like rolling over and playing dead and it was so cute


I paid $100 for my pineapple GCC from a breeder and $100 for my tiel a at a small bird only store!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Wow, that is a BIG tiel you have indeed LOL. My tiel is around 80 something grams if I recall correctly.

The funny thing about GCCs is that they look HUGE in pictures/videos (or at least I think so)... I remember the first time I saw a GCC in real life I was shocked at how tiny they were!

ParriotLetsRock, you have only one GCC and one cockatiel?... and do they like each other?

I also cannot make up my mind whether I want to get the pineapple GCC or the regular GCC. I think they are both beautiful... but cannot make up my mind 

My tiel loves being around other birds (when I have to leave town you should see how happy he is singing with the other birds the lady who watches him owns). It will be cute to see how he reacts. I want to get the GCC as young as possible, so the GCC kind of grows up along side my tiel.


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

I really want a pineapple GCC, I'll probably get one later in life though since my brother got a CBC which I'll be with for four years [until I leave for college]


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

corgie, sorry for my ignorant question... but what is a CBC? I assume it's a type of conure but I can't figure out the abbreviation :blush:

I also like the yellow sided GCC.... but none have that cute little crest on top their heads like tiels


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

Crimson-bellied Conure, I don't know if that's the right abbreviation I'm just too lazy to type out the whole thing lol.

Actually, my favorite are the turquoise pineapple CCG


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My absolute favorite GCC mutations would be turquoise and cinnamon turquoise. c:

I still regret I didn't have the transportation to go pick up the free GCC awhile back. There's no telling what kind of home he ended up in, being free and all. Ihope he's in a good one.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I remember you saying the CBC absolutely fell in love with your brother right? They're a lovely colored conure! Can't wait to see pictures  

Actually just got a turquoise GCC male, either with cinnamon or pineapple, can't quite tell. Seems to have yellow under the wing but I haven't been close enough to him to tell for sure. They're so gorgeous as a mutation combo.

Aw wish you had been able to get him though, RowdyTiel. It's scary when people offer pets for free, anyone can just take them :/


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Do it!! I know, I know, money, time, blah blah blah.  I'm just all silly because I have a deposit on a GCC baby and am on the countdown to weaning. I am so in love with them it is out of control. 
The best part was, when we went (bf and I) to go check out the breeder, I took him just to help me with whether it was the "right" breeder as he isn't the bird person. When we left, he asked me if i was getting one or two. Surprised, I said just one, and I told him I wouldn't bring home two birds without him knowing first....His response was, aren't two better than one? I just assumed it was two! Preapproval for the next one!:innocent::thumbu:

Let us know if you eventually get one!


----------



## Pippitha (Mar 27, 2011)

ParrotletsRock said:


> For comparison my GCC is 67 grams... My tiel is a big girl at 124 grams!!
> 
> 
> I paid $100 for my pineapple GCC from a breeder and $100 for my tiel a at a small bird only store!


wow! tiels are expensive in pet stores, but I got mine from random people for $15-$75 depending on the mutation and if they were hand tamed or not.

the conures are around $400 and up at the stores and about the same price from breeders


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> Wow, that is a BIG tiel you have indeed LOL. My tiel is around 80 something grams if I recall correctly.
> 
> The funny thing about GCCs is that they look HUGE in pictures/videos (or at least I think so)... I remember the first time I saw a GCC in real life I was shocked at how tiny they were!
> 
> ...


Yes she is a huge tiel, but not fat.. Just big, the store charged more for her because of her size, maybe cuz of her genetics or something, I dunno...lol

Yes I have 1 tiel, 1 GCC, 1 parrotlet and 5 budgies... My tiel is very jealous of the conure and tries to bully her, I am scared the conure will hurt her so do not allow interaction between them. They do have out of cage time together but it is ALWAYS supervised to keep them at least 6 inches away from each other. My conure is very laid back for a conure and my tiel is very feisty for a tiel...lol but even a brazen as she is to go after my conure, she turns tail and runs screaming when the parrotlet goes after her!...lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have four GCCs at the moment, may be getting another pair, but my current four each have a different personality… 

Leila (Cinnamon) is my biggest velcro bird, and a real sook ‒ she loves to be with people, she will sit right against your neck and cuddle up, and she is quite happy to just sit there for hours. I can pretty much do anything with Leila too, she loves hanging upside down, laying on her back in my hand, laying against my hand while getting scritches. She also loves dancing and showing off, she is a real clown, and such a sweetie.





































Taji (Yellow Sided) is more hands-off, I used to be able to do just about anything with her also, but as she has grown up, she has decided she prefers male people over female people, she was social and would go to anyone. However, I still adore her to bits, and that doesn’t change anything, she is one of the most hilarious birds I have ever met, and she is still a sweet, lovable little girl. 





































Lola (Cinnamon female) and Ozzy (Normal male) are my unrelated bonded pair who are re-homes, and I have had them for nearly a year now. They are protective of each other, but I am able to give Lola head scratches, and she will sit on my hand/arm, and Ozzy is hands-off but is happy to sit on my hand/arm/shoulder. They are a funny pair, and the typical clowny GCCs, they have been such a pleasure to have and are a real blast!























































Oh yeah, this is how they sleep too, haha.










Overall, I would definitely recommend them! They are so much fun, and they have such personality, they are like a big bird only in a little body.  Sure, they can go through nippy stages (thankfully I only went through it with one of my GCCs, and that was Leila), but if you do research before-hand, you will know what you are in for, and how to correctly handle it, so that in the future you will know what to do, if need be, and you won’t be stressing out about it and not know what to do.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Thanks for the photos. Oh my gosh they really are feakin gorgeous!! I just love birds 

If my tiel and GCC get along well together... would it be STUPID to leave them in a huge room together? I would NEVER leave them inside the same cage of course... but what about in a very large room so they have entire room to themselves and are free flighted... is that ok to do? 

I cannot wait to get a GCC but am driving myself crazy on whether to get the regular GCC or pineapple. For some strange reason I love it when their beaks and feet are darker in color. I LOVE this mutation shown pictured... I think it's yellow sided GCCs and not regular... or it it the regular? Whatever it is... that's my favorite mutation. So many mutations to choose from!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm getting a pineapple. I just love their colors


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

My aunt says she LOVES the pineapple ones shown pictured. They really are amazingly beautiful. I don't know why I prefer the beak and feet to be darker in color though. Probably because I'm a pale albino myself hehe. They are so beautiful it's unreal.

I might just get a pineapple one... or if I see a group of them... I'll just choose the one who comes to me like Lil' Rascal did when I first met him  

My tiel is a male... I want to at least ensure my GCC is also male.


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Juliet said:


> My aunt says she LOVES the pineapple ones shown pictured. They really are amazingly beautiful. I don't know why I prefer the beak and feet to be darker in color though. Probably because I'm a pale albino myself hehe. They are so beautiful it's unreal.
> 
> I might just get a pineapple one... or if I see a group of them... I'll just choose the one who comes to me like Lil' Rascal did when I first met him
> 
> My tiel is a male... I want to at least ensure my GCC is also male.


I feel the same way. I love the pineapples and other mutations, but something about the little grey beaks of the normals just is so endearing. Maybe because we started with tiels? I went with a normal for this one. 
Green cheek fever seems to be abounding on this forum.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

Ya, I actually tried and tried to get an old fashioned normal gray tiel... but it was nearly impossible! My tiel looks like the normal gray except he does have white spots on his head making him a pied gray. 

... but I just love it when their feet and beaks are darker in color rather than super pale white. The funny thing is that my tiel's feet were almost white in color when I got him and speckled... they have now turned into a very dark solid gray  You can see what my tiel's feet used to look like as a baby by viewing the pic in my sig.

I LOVE the pineapple GCC, but I'm not really liking how super pale light in color their beaks and feet are lacking pigment. I don't know. I think I'm going to just get a regular GCC. They are all beauties either way 

... but would it be ok to leave my tiel and GCC in a large room by themselves? Both would be fully flighted and I would never do that if they didn't get along. Is this ok? Of course I wold NEVER stick them in same cage... but what about a big room?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> Ya, I actually tried and tried to get an old fashioned normal gray tiel... but it was nearly impossible! My tiel looks like the normal gray except he does have white spots on his head making him a pied gray.
> 
> ... but I just love it when their feet and beaks are darker in color rather than super pale white. The funny thing is that my tiel's feet were almost white in color when I got him and speckled... they have now turned into a very dark solid gray  You can see what my tiel's feet used to look like as a baby by viewing the pic in my sig.
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the 2 birds in question.. I personally would not risk it, some conures will actually kill other birds on purpose. One member of talk parrots had a conure go into the budgie cage and killed them all! Another members conure killed it's bonded mate.. No idea why. I keep mine all caged in their flight cages during the day and they get out for several hours each night. 
Pic of my pineapple...


----------



## Runnergirl (Mar 20, 2014)

Everything I have found basically resorts to the same thing...depends on the bird. Most people wouldn't recommend it since greens can be nippy and are generally more aggressive than tiels, but again it all depends. I've also heard not to have budgies and tiels in the same cage, but I personally have had it work where they became buddies and cohabitated great. (And I know others on this forum have also) I wouldn't advise it unsupervised, but if it is just for play time and they get along well enough after they are introduced, I think it would be up to you. Once my baby comes home in a few weeks I will post updates after quarantine.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2014)

ParrotLetsRock, you have such a beautiful pineapple GCC, amazing  I cannot get over how beautiful!

I guess I will have to wait and see how it goes. This does sort of remind me of that TV series call "Fatal Attraction". You guys seen this series? people getting lions as pets thinking they are an exception... yet the lion always ends up tearing the owner to pieces!!

I would DIE of anything happened to my tiel, so when I'm not home... they will simply have to go into their separate quarters 

I'm taking my tiel to Home Depot now because I need to buy new blinds. He LOVES going out an about!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

That is so cool that you can take Rascal to the store with you!
I also like pineapple mutation the best. There is something about those bright orange and yellow colors that make the bird look so cheery and interesting. Also, with pale feet, it's easier to clip their nails. But, everyone is different, so you go with what you like 
If Rascal is very bonded to you, I can foresee some jealousy issues though. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

Here are 2 photos I took while I was at the Home Depot with Lil' Rascal today. He LOVED it and was wolf whistling at the cashier LOL 

The one thing I'm definitely NOT even slightly worried about is him bonding to the other bird and no longer being as clingy, because even though he likes other birds... he's way more into people.... and if if he did end up bonding with the other bird... I wouldn't mind because he CONSTANTLY has his head up my butt!! and follows me (flying after me) everywhere ALL THE TIME LOL. You should see him near other birds though, he is sooo happy then and singing to them etc. You can clearly see he loves it, but then had enough and wants people attention hehe.

My ONLY concern is I don't want the GCC to ever hurt him 

He almost looks like an employee at Home Depot since he's wearing an orange suit!  You can clearly see I hacked his wings with scissors to shorten them a little, opps.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, he does look like an employee! I know what you mean, I would be worried about conure hurting him too. But you just never know. Wait and see how they get along. Some birds form strange bonds.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

I just took my tiel to Lowes today. Here's a couple photos 

I think I'm going to end up getting the regular GCC (even the normal ones are such beauties). I can't make up my mind!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

I wish I could get my GCC today!! lol.

I feel sorry for my tiel. I work from home (when not traveling) and all he does is sleep on my leg all day or stare at the wall LOL. He seems very bored!!  

For those who have a tiel and GCC... do they "play" together? I hope my tiel will be more active at home with another bird around.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> I wish I could get my GCC today!! lol.
> 
> I feel sorry for my tiel. I work from home (when not traveling) and all he does is sleep on my leg all day or stare at the wall LOL. He seems very bored!!
> 
> For those who have a tiel and GCC... do they "play" together? I hope my tiel will be more active at home with another bird around.


I do not allow contact between my GCC and my tiel, the tiel is VERY jealous of my GCC and will actually stalk her and nip at her while making her angry tiel sounds... My GCC will ignore the tiel unless she gets too close, then she wants me to rescue her cuz I will not allow her to murder the little pest...lol they do get within 4-6 inches of each other, but that is on me and I always have a hand between them to prevent accidents.


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

If I had enough funds to be able to care for even more birds I would get a GCC and/or a quaker! I love their little faces...probably a quaker though because it makes my day to see a quaker quaking


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

I am HOPING my tiel and GCC will be like these two: http://youtu.be/U8UTR-juquE

I wish I had gotten my tiel and GCC at the same time when they were both little babies and had grown up together. Either way, I'm sure it will be fine... gulp... I hope 

I know my tiel loves my cousin's GCC (he was sinigng to it like crazy LOL)... but my cousin is mean and won't give me his GCC!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a tiel and a quaker - they have separate cages but are out and about the house when I am home. 

My partner has a GCC and when we are all home the three are out and about together - nope the GCC and Quaker do not get along, they do there own thing but occasionally scuffle (no, not bad and we break them up). Louey (quaker) just wont give in, and Baby (GCC) thinks his boss because he's the oldest. LOL! Its not full on fighting either. If that was the case they wouldn't be out at the same time. 

But....Skiddles (tiel) and Baby get along fine. They do their own thing but also are happy to sit on the same cage together playing on the top play gym. 

Again, they are all supervised when out and are in their own cages when we are not home. 

Does that help?


----------



## foxylady29 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Rascal*

Rascal is very beautiful. I hope when you get your GCC they get along heavenly.
Glad


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2014)

I've been watching a lot of videos on green cheek conures and I regularly see them doing just fine hanging out on the top of the cage together with tiels, budgies... some other breed I forget the name of... so hopefully my tiel well be just fine with the GCC when I get it as a little baby.

I can't wait! 

Holy crap! My tiel is sitting on my lap and just ripped a huge hole in my pajama pants as I was writing this.. That little bugger!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Sorry to bump this thread back up, but I just watched some videos on youtube of some GCC conures screaming SUPER loud. I wouldn't be able to handle that! I am very lucky since my tiel is SUPER quiet all day long except for if I leave the room he screams after me... but then simply flys after me... so it's no problem at all and he's the best pet I ever owned  I love it when he sings, but NOT when he SCREAMS!!! lol.

I just hope I'm not making a mistake getting a GCC. I would love to get one but a little nervous to get one since I never owned one before.

For those who do own GCC, would you consider them quiter than your tiel? I know each bird is different as an individual... but one thing I know for certain is that I could NEVER own a sun conure due to how loud they are. The lady who babysits my tiel when I leave town has sun conures and my head is throbbing each time I'm in her house. Nightmare. The lady told me they are mostly very quiet and only screaming because she has company over.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My GCC is MUCH quieter than my tiel, and my tiel is a hen. (100% proven as she laid 14 eggs this spring) my conure is also not very vocal... Just a contact call every now and then. She (gender unknown, but I suspect a hen) is actually my quietest bird... Quieter than my budgies (they can get LOUD!!) and even quieter than my parrotlet.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2014)

Cool, that is awesome news. I kind of got a little worried after I saw this youtube video: http://youtu.be/ST6cp4t872k

I cannot wait to get my GCC. I've decided to hopefully get the yellow sided GCC. So beautiful 

I love it when they sing, but SCREAMING!!!... I can do without =)

Just to confirm, since my tiel is a male, it would be better if my GCC is a male also?


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Juliet said:


> Cool, that is awesome news. I kind of got a little worried after I saw this youtube video: http://youtu.be/ST6cp4t872k
> 
> I cannot wait to get my GCC. I've decided to hopefully get the yellow sided GCC. So beautiful
> 
> ...


I don't think gender makes a difference ...I don't know the gender of my green cheek anyhow...lol


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

I REALLY want to get a GCC, but starting to have serious doubts about getting one. 

I just took my tiel to BestBuy and the woman there told me she has LOTS of tiels and GCCs. When I told her I am going to put my tiel and GCC into the same cage, but have a divider of course to separate them.... she told me that is a VERY bad idea because she's known GCCs to bite the toes off other birds through cage bars. She also told me none of her tiels and GCCs get along.

Who here agrees with this woman? I am worried the GCC might injure my tiel through the cage bars?

I REALLY wish I had gotten both my tiel AND the GCC as babies so they would have grown up together and become bonded buddies. Too late now


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes a green cheek may bite the toes off the tiel... you can solve that by putting a solid divider up between them. Even if they had of been raised together as babies is no guarantee that they would get along. I love my greenie, but she is more of a 'parrot' than a tiel is. They are very much like a tiny macaw. They can be moody and nippy at times but you have to learn to read their body language. (like most parrots).


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

I was so excited to get a yellow sided GCC but now I'm too scared! 

As I would want both birds to be out of their cages same time... not separately. It's ok separate cages of course... but now I'm too worried about what might happen if both out of their cages.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

Out of cage is fine with supervision. I keep one on each shoulder and my tiel tries to run the conure off. I just step one up and place her back on the ôther shoulder. I also have both a tabletop and a floor playstand that I can set one on... They don't fly at and try to attack each other. They are easily managed like that... Just if you have to leave the room you replace in cages till you come back.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

We went to the pet store today so I could do my usual buying lots to spoil Joey routine, and I took a peek at the green cheek they had in store... and fell in love. So pretty, so graceful, so amazingly acrobatic as it maneuvered to eat millet, sometimes upside down.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2014)

I love this photo since it shows several mutations sitting next to each other. I actually like the normal and yellow sided GCC the best as it's more authentic 

I would LOVE to get a GCC. Just hope I'm not making a mistake! I can't help but feel a little uneasy... just don't want my tiel hurt.

I know this is common name... but I think I would name my GCC "Kiwi" =)


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

See they can be near each other, just not left alone. Your conure is a baby right? So it should grow up with the tiel as it's flock.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

Nice GCC you have 

I don't have one yet but I will be getting one as a baby.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I really wish you all the best with your new addition, and certainly respect your decision.
However, if it were me, I would not get another bird. I think the relationship that you have with Rascal is special. Adding another bird, who may end up very needy, may very well stress out Rascal. Competing for your attention and so on.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

This is confusing though because if you saw how he is when he sees other birds... he really loves them. He gets soooo happy and starts singing to them. This is towards the womans's birds who babysits him when I'm out of town and when I take him to the bird shop to have his nails filed down... he goes nuts when he sees other birds. The woman who babysits him says he sings back and forth with them.

I wish I could babysit a GCC for a week and see what it would be like. It would help a LOT to make a decision. Rascal is SUPER bonded to me... like on an obsessed level. It is super cute on clingy he is. Nothing makes him more happy than to be with me... or I should say ON me lol.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

If you must put them in the same cage with a divider, why not make one out of plexiglass? Lowe's cuts plexi to size for free.

I have heard of tiels and GCCs being friends, though it's not necessarily the norm. I would just be careful and not leave them alone together unsupervised.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I guess I could cover one side of the divider with plexiglass 

It will be interesting to see how Rascal reacts to the GCC if I end up getting one. I don't know, but seeing how he is with other birds.... I think he just might be ok.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

And he may be just fine with it. But GCC may not. It's all a big question mark. I guess you just have to wait and see. 
I had my Candy first for about four months, and then I thought she would enjoy having another tiel for company because she was super clingy to me. That didn't go well. She hated him for a long time and ignored him.
They are kind of used to each other now, but still squabble when I am giving them both attention at the same time. Candy, to this day, has not allowed Tony to preen her. In fact, if he comes too close to her, she plucks his feathers out of frustration.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2014)

I wish I could get the GCC not fully weaned yet, so I could hand feed him... but I have never hand fed a bird so would have no idea what I'm doing. Therefore that idea is out of the picture. I will just have to get the GCC as young of a baby as possible (like the second it has stopped being hand fed!).


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Juliet said:


> I wish I could get the GCC not fully weaned yet, so I could hand feed him... but I have never hand fed a bird so would have no idea what I'm doing. Therefore that idea is out of the picture. I will just have to get the GCC as young of a baby as possible (like the second it has stopped being hand fed!).


When you find a breeder why don't you ask if you can travel to them and hand feed the birds with them, then they can show you how and you can bond with the bird before bringing it home, and you can see which one is more you friendly too


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That doesn't exactly help though. I got Reptar as a baby that I handfed for several weeks, raised around my tiels, they always went up to the brooder and everyone was saying hi. Mango was the only one actually allowed near him, because she was the least aggressive bird I've ever seen and my hand was within inches to grab her at any given moment, and she even tried to feed him once.

Didn't help the situation at all in the long run. Literally like the day Reptar was upgraded to a full sized cage, everything changed. He doesn't like them nearby, there are altercations every day where he chases the tiels away from whatever spot he deemed 'his' at that moment. No physically attacking, foot biting, wing grabbing anything, but he does NOT like them and they feel the same about him. My room is bird proofed, Reptar and Bird are taken out into the living room regularly, and there are in no way confined to a small zone where they have to be interacting but it doesn't stop Reptar from deciding that Bird is in his spot, even across the room.

Don't get a baby GCC thinking that raising it that way will make it like cockatiels. They're just such different species, and they react to each other so differently. Raising them together doesn't make it any more likely that they'll get along.


----------



## Tacotielca (Dec 3, 2013)

We did not have a good experience getting a gcc as a 2nd bird. The gcc was beautiful and a great bird... But only as an only bird or maybe with other green cheeks. My experience was that I had to share my time with them and have separate bonding and play times. I felt quilty all the time that they weren't getting enough attention. I especially felt bad that my tiel who had my devoted attention before the gcc was now sad that she had to share me and be locked up when the gcc was out. So even though the green was a wonderful bird, we rehomed her before she got too attached so both birds could have the best care and loving attention they deserve.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Tacotielca said:


> We did not have a good experience getting a gcc as a 2nd bird. The gcc was beautiful and a great bird... But only as an only bird or maybe with other green cheeks. My experience was that I had to share my time with them and have separate bonding and play times. I felt quilty all the time that they weren't getting enough attention. I especially felt bad that my tiel who had my devoted attention before the gcc was now sad that she had to share me and be locked up when the gcc was out. So even though the green was a wonderful bird, we rehomed her before she got too attached so both birds could have the best care and loving attention they deserve.


That would be my concern too.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

For spending time with the birds, it helps a bit that most of my tiels are hands off now, Birds the only one who really likes to be held and even he prefers on the cage time to people time. My others are wild types who were living in breeder cages with no toys, no perches and no real life and I wanted to give them a better home, even if they weren't companion animals. So that helps a lot with the division of time and being able to spend the time with the velcro GCC. 

I don't know, being able to have them out together and out in the same room during the day shouldn't pose as much of a problem as you'd think. Yeah, conures are more bird aggressive but that doesn't mean that all of them seek out and attack cockatiels. I didn't mean to make it sound like issues between my birds happened often at all. Any altercations between my GCC and the cockatiels is the exact same as altercations between my cockatiels, a wing display and a quick retreat by one. With proper introduction, they could still be out together during the day without having to be in one anothers personal bubble. You don't always have to have one locked away.

Obviously, it comes down to the individual birds but the division of time/keeping the peace isn't as difficult as youd think if you really want to put the effort in to get a Green Cheek. I personally think it was one of the best decisions I ever made, and I absolutely adore all my feathered babies even if the overall dynamic had to change a bit. It comes down to the birds themselves and the space in the room so they don't feel like they're impeding on one anothers territories.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

My tiel also sleeps most of the day... kind of like a dog LOL

... so I really don't think this will be a big issue as I can play with them equally since I work from home all day long when not traveling... I guess I will find out though. Gulp.

All I know is that Rascal really loves other birds.. he comes to life and sings his heart out to them. It's cool to watch.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

I think the plexi glass option is great. 

For the record Baby (GCC) is really starting to warm to Skiddles. You can tell he wants to preen her and gets really close, she gets a little standoffish and hisses at him - he backs away only a little bit and she goes back about her business. Then he tries to go near her again. Its rather cute. Yes they are supervised the whole time. I think they will eventually be good buddies. If Skiddles would just relax a little. Lol! Baby is 7 years old and Skiddles is only 18 months.

Personally I would never keep them in the same cage but the plexi glass option sounds like it would work if you had the divided cage.

Don't lose faith or hope.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You have a conure now Mezza?? I missed that somehow!


----------



## WyethKeth (May 17, 2014)

Oh, conures are adorable! I have a Cinnamon and he's the sweetest thing ever. c:


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

moonchild said:


> You have a conure now Mezza?? I missed that somehow!


Lol! No not technically - its my partner's bird.


----------

